# Formal OB



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am starting formal ob on my 6 month old lab and just had a couple of questions.

Is it normal for the dog to be hesitant and when starting out? I can get her to sit but as soon as I try backing away she wants to be right next to me. She is perfect with "here". She comes everytime with distractions or not. I've been using Fowl Dawgs as a guide.

Also when teaching heel I can't get her to stay at my pace. She is always trying to stay ahead of me. and when I give her a tug on the lead(choke chain)she gets kinda scared and drops her head like she has done something wrong. Then she will try to stay behind me.
Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

On the sit she sounds a litter uncertain you might be using a lttle too much pressure or not enough it hard to tell this stuff on the internet. Gentle repetition until she "gets" it.
I would find a god experienced trainer in the area or on here that could watch you and give some advice.

On heel I would make a heeling stick and use it as descibed by gonehunting in the stickies above, just remember you dont wack the dog with it, just use it to give it a boundary.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

As Bobm says, a heeling stick will solve both of your problems. It will keep the dog from moving on sit and keep it from forging ahead at heel. Read and follow the sticky on it. It is the most underused and misunderstood tool in dog training today. Heeling stick does not mean beating stick.


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. Now that i read the sticky it does make more sence to me. I'll give it a try.


----------

